# what type of ram for mac mini



## catlady13 (Aug 4, 2003)

HI, I would like to upgrade the ram on my mac mini. It has a 1.25 ghz processor with right now 512 megs of ram. I want to put in a 1 gig chip. I've done this often on pcs and built my own pcs and some for other people as well etc. My problem here is I don't know what kind of ram to use. The site I believe mentions pc 2700 ram. When I open system profiler this is what I get about the ram. 

Size:	512 MB
Type:	DDR SDRAM
Speed:	PC3200U-30330
Status:	OK
Manufacturer:	Unknown
Part Number:	Unknown
Serial Number:	Unknown

I am wondering if this means it is pc 3200 ram? Is there a specific brand of ram that is better for macs in particular of course my mac mine? Thanks in advance from a mac newbie.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

That mac supports PC-2700 memory but PC-3200 generally works also (downward compatible)

So pick up what's cheapest. (I have PC3200 in one of mine)

As for supplier, some people will swear by buying "better" brand names, but I've never had an issue with generic brands in 2 decades and even generic memory seems to a lifetime warranty these days. If you were overclocking, than it would be a different story, but you won't be doing that on a mini.


----------



## catlady13 (Aug 4, 2003)

Thank you so much. I am a tad nervous about hardware on this mac. I always heard they were more touchy about hardware than pcs so I thank you very much for the information and am going to get some more ram as soon as I can get to my local computer store.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I would stick with what Profiler tells you  usually it's acturate


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Couriant said:


> I would stick with what Profiler tells you  usually it's acturate


The Apple tech notes say that PC2700 is the fastest that will run in that mini.
You can use PC3200 but it will run at the same speed as PC2700. (333MHz)


----------



## Ars03 (Jul 8, 2008)

in any case, you can check http://www.crucial.com and the home page has drop downs that allow you to select your computer make and model. it will tell you what kind of ram you need.

**edit**

keep in mind that the mac mini uses laptop ram instead of desktop ram, i dont think of the previous posters specifed that...

Thanks!


----------

